
Now can we have our “Skip Boss Fight” button? - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2017/10/02/assassins-creed-origins-tourism-difficulty/
======
QAPereo
_The better argument, although it’s a lot less frequently uttered, is, “But I
might press the button!” And here things get a lot more tricky. How many’s the
time you regretted pressing the ‘hint’ button on your favourite mobile puzzle
game? How often have you felt that incredible sense of achievement of having
succeeded at a part of a game that challenged you so, which you know – you
just know – you’d have skipped three tries back if you’d had the option? Yes,
here, there’s a concern. But it’s not a concern about games, it’s a concern
about yourself._

That is definitely a concern, and the notion that it somehow a concern only a
few people would have rather been a huge number of people isn’t really
addressed. Moreover I’d add that any such future will almost certainly be
turned in for microtransactions; if people wanted it they’ll have to pay more
for it.

Frankly it’s not hard to see where that goes because it’s already happened on
mobile games: difficulty spikes which make you pay for a service to get you
past the difficulties.

Or do you think Ubisoft is trying to be lovely and inclusive? No, they just
want every dime they can per title, without adding anything new, without
customer service, and without handling bugs.

The idea is a good one, but I can’t believe that it I’ll be implemented
well... more horse armor in other words.

